# Fischereiprüfung in RP Schichtzeiten



## Brunztulp (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

kennt jemand eine möglichkeit in Rheinland- Pfalz die Fischereiprüfung zu absolvieren wobei der Unterricht unter der Woche stattfinden soll?

Das größere Problem an der Sache ist aber das ich Schichtarbeite (Früh- und Späschicht wochenweise im wechsel)!


----------

